#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > Οικοδομική >  > > >  >  >  Κλίσεις δώματος- Υδρορροή

## milt

Έχω την εξής κάτοψη δώματος του κτιρίου με περίγραμμα κτιρίου και επεκτάσεις δώματος - μαρκίζες.......

αφού δεν έχω ιδιαίτερη εμπειρία στο θέμα, θα ήθελα γνώμες ως προς την καλύτερη επιλογή στην χάραξη των κλίσεων από συναδέλφους..........εδώ είναι κάποιες δικές μου επιλογές.....

ευχαριστώ .
ΥΔΡΟΡΡΟΗ ΔΩΜΑ Model (1).pdf

----------


## Xάρης

Η πρώτη και η τρίτη (πάνω  & κάτω αριστερά αντίστοιχα) μου φαίνονται η καλύτερες.

Δύο υδρορροές είναι ίσως λίγες. Θα δεχτούν μεγάλο όγκο νερού και σε μια καταρρακτώδη βροχή δεν θα μπορέσουν να το παροχετεύσουν και γι αυτό θα πρέπει να είναι μεγάλης διατομής. 
Εξαρτάται βέβαια από το εμβαδόν του δώματος.

Λίγες υδρορροές σημαίνει και μεγαλύτερες υψομετρικές διαφορές μεταξύ χαμηλότερου υψηλότερου σημείου.
Συνεπώς μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα σκυροδέματος ρύσεων και κατ' επέκταση και μεγαλύτερα βάρη (μόνιμα φορτία).

Απόληξη κλιμακοστασίου δεν έχεις;

----------

milt

----------


## milt

είναι ισόγειο κτίριο με συνολική επιφάνεια δώματος 150 τμ , χωρίς απόληξη κλιμακοστασίου

συμφωνώ ότι οι λύσεις με τις δύο υδρορροές είναι πιο απλές κατασκευαστικά και θεωρητικά επαρκούν για αυτά τα τετραγωνικά, αλλά έχουν μεγαλύτερες υψομετρικές διαφορές ...άρα φορτία......

νομίζω ότι η τρίτη είναι η καλύτερη λύση από τις δικές μου τουλάχιστον....

ευχαριστώ .

----------


## CFAK

Eγώ θα σου έλεγα την 2η διάταξη (πάνω δεξιά).
Δυο υδρορροές, που το κατακόρυφο σκέλος τους είναι μάλλον σε ακάλυπτο και δεν σου χαλάνε την όψη, δεν τέμνουν τους προσβόλους και ειδικότερα δεν τους "τρυπούν" σε ευαίσθητα σημεία (όπως οι γωνίες δύο κάθετων συνεχόμενων προβόλων).

----------

milt

----------


## Xάρης

Για να μην φαίνονται οι υδρορροές στις όψεις θα μπορούσες να τις εντοιχίσεις μέσα στα υποστυλώματα.  :Γέλιο: 
Αστειεύομαι βέβαια, *κάτι τέτοιο εξάλλου απαγορεύεται δια ροπάλου από τους κανονισμούς*. Αν και κάποιοι συνάδελφοι ακολουθούν αυτήν την τακτική (έχω δει οικοδομή στη Θεσσαλονίκη προ 15-20ετίας και φωτογραφίες από αντίστοιχες περιπτώσεις στην Κύπρο.

Εκείνο όμως που θα μπορούσε να γίνει είναι:
α) οι κατακόρυφοι σωλήνες να είναι εσωτερικές στην οικοδομή (δεν το συνιστώ)
β) να επιχρισθούν χρησιμοποιώντας το κατάλληλο πλέγμα (π.χ. νευρομετάλ).
γ) να εντοιχιστούν μέσα σε αρχιτεκτονικά στοιχεία της όψης
δ) να είναι εμφανείς, ενδεχομένως έγχρωμες και να αποτελούν στοιχεία της όψης που τονίζονται.

Η οπή στη γωνία του προβόλου είναι ένα θέμα αλλά λόγω του μεγέθους της οπής και εφόσον η διάταξη του οπλισμού δεν είναι μορφής βεντάλιας αλλά καρέ, θεωρώ ότι είναι αντιμετωπίσιμο.

Τέλος, θα πρέπει να λάβεις υπόψη σου και την οριζόντια διαδρομή των ομβρίων από τη στιγμή που τα κατεβάσεις από το δώμα στο επίπεδο του ισογείου.

Γενικώς, όπως καταλαβαίνεις, όλες οι λύσεις έχουν μείον και συν.

----------


## milt

> Eγώ θα σου έλεγα την 2η διάταξη (πάνω δεξιά).
> Δυο υδρορροές, που το κατακόρυφο σκέλος τους είναι μάλλον σε ακάλυπτο και δεν σου χαλάνε την όψη, δεν τέμνουν τους προσβόλους και ειδικότερα δεν τους "τρυπούν" σε ευαίσθητα σημεία (όπως οι γωνίες δύο κάθετων συνεχόμενων προβόλων).


συμφωνώ, αλλά και μόνο ότι θα έχουμε στους προβόλους απέναντι από τις υδρορροές το μεγαλύτερο υψόμετρο και το μεγαλυτερο νεκρό φορτίο, η απόσταση είναι 7 μέτρα με 2% 24 εκ. γέμισμα, νομίζω ότι αυτό από μόνο του φτάνει για να απορρίψω αυτές τις λύσεις συν την οριζόντια διαδρομή της υδρορροής μέχρι το κτίριο.....(διευκρινίζω ότι το μπλε περίγραμμα είναι το κτίριο και το θαλασσί οι πρόβολοι)

----------


## CFAK

H απόφαση είναι δική σου φυσικά. Εξάλλου ο μηχανικός ισορροπεί ανάμεσα σε λύσεις με πλεονεκτήματα και μειονεκτήματα και επιλέγει την βέλτιστη κατά τη γνώμη του.

-Προτιμάς ισχυρό πρόβολο με μεγαλύτερο φορτίο ή αδυνατισμένο με μικρότερο (στατικό κριτήριο)?
-Προτιμάς τους κατακόρυφους αγωγούς στην όψη ή στον ακάλυπτο (αρχιτεκτονικό κριτήριο)?

Γνώμη μου είναι ότι 2% κλιση είναι υπερβολική.  1% κλιση είναι υπεραρκετή, άρα μιλάμε για 12 εκατοστά γέμισμα, και αν χρησιμοποιήσεις ελαφρομπετόν χονδικά έχεις πρόσθετο μόνιμο 22&0,12=2.64 kN/m2 στη δυσμενέστερη μόνο γωνία, άρα κατα μέσο όρο περίπου όσο η επίστρωση ενός κανονικού δαπέδου με μάρμαρο. Λογικά η πλάκα σου θα έχει πάχος 15cm.
Άρα (για μένα) δεν τίθεται θέμα, θα διάλεγα σίγουρα τη 2η.

----------

milt

----------


## sundance

σε περιπτωση που εχουμε στο ισογειο, στις τρεις πλευρες  συνεχη υαλοπινακα (και στην τεταρτη και τελευταια κολλαει), τι λυσεις υπαρχουν για να κατεβουν οι υδρορροες απο το δωμα της οροφης ισογειου?

εσωτερικες υδρορροες?

γινεται να δημιουργηθει ενα οριζοντιο σπασιμο σε υδρορροη?δηλ 

|_
...|

----------


## SebLoeb

> η απόσταση είναι 7 μέτρα με 2% 24 εκ. γέμισμα


(7m)x(2%)=14εκ., έτσι δεν είναι; Ή μήπως κάνω κάποιο λάθος;

----------


## Xάρης

Προφανώς τυπογραφικό λάθος το 24 αντί του ορθού 14.

----------

